# Beet Pulp, Oats, Sweet Feed--too much?



## WEPEEPS (Apr 1, 2011)

I've been feeding my ND's 2part Purina Chow (sweet feed), 1 part red beet pulp, and 1 part oats. I give 12 goats about 2 cups to share for evening treats. Is it too much?

They get free choice hay--orchard grass/alfalfa, alfalfa pellets, minerals and bicarb. During the day they free range so it is hard to say what they are eating.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't think 2 cups would be to much for the 12 goats. Sounds like a perfect sized treat for them. As long as they don't get to "chubby" from it then I think that'd be just fine.


----------



## WEPEEPS (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks, I worry about that more than anything because I lost one of my guys to bloat.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

As a treat in mass feeding, that amount is fine but if you have milkers, pregnant does or kids, individual feeding is best so that you can be sure that each is getting what they need.


----------



## WEPEEPS (Apr 1, 2011)

So if I'm milking should I feed the same content or something different? When I had my Alpines I added alfalfa pellets and rocks--chow hounds!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Each doe is different in how they keep condition for the amount of milk they give, I have 3 in milk and each gets 2 cups of a 18% mixed with a little Calf Manna and BOSS and 1 cup of alfalfa pellets while on the milkstand. I had to stop freechoice hay due to the amount of waste and the fact that I've gone through 200 bales since October.So I give 2 flakes of a clover mix hay scattered about in different feeders in the am and 1 flake in the pm.

When measuring grain, I use a plastic 1 cup measure that would be used to measure flour or sugar in a recipe.


----------

